# Cannondale CAAD-13 disc 105 upgrade to Di2



## DSK (4 Mar 2021)

I've just had a Cannondale CAAD-13 105 disc delivered from Broadribb Cycles. I really liked my old 2010 Trek aluminium bike and wanted another despite being very happy with the carbon Giant bikes. The CAAD-13 sounded like its right up my street. The price of the 2021 model has jumped quite a bit and I do not like the updated colour schemes, so was happy to have tracked down a display model in my size. I've jumped on it to see if it roughly looks like it will fit me (6'1 and 58cm frame), and it does, so Cannondale's sizing guide looks spot on. This is good as if it didn't fit I'd have to sell it on. Just waiting for the pedals to be delivered so I can get a few miles in and start seeing if this lives upto the CAAD hype.

Its getting a Di2 conversion, aero bars etc but, the actual build is a couple of weeks away at the moment.











Its true what they say, once you've had Di2, there's no going back so a shopping spree has the items below on delivery vans around the country from which ever etailer or retailer that had them from today.

Di2 R8070 Shifters & callipers kit
Di2 R8050 front mech
Di2 R8050 rear mech
Di2 battery
3 port Di2 junction box
4 port Di2 box
Prime Doyenne aero handle bars
Shimano 105 R7000 pedals
Cateye seat rail light mount (so I can just unclip and attach the light itself between bikes)
I need to a source Di2 cables now and start wrapping the thing in clear protection film.

My initial questions are;

*1. BRAKE HOSES*
Can I use the original brake hoses between the calipers and levers? (these are not supplied in the kit but the shop said they think its just a case of disconnecting the hoses and then reattaching them between the lever but they couldn't be sure)

*2. Di2 BATTERY HOLDER*
Can anyone advise on what Di2 battery holder/grommet is needed for this D-shaped seat post and, if possible direct me to the place to buy?

*3. SPECIAL TOOLS*
For those with experience of disc brakes, will there be any special tools I need as I only have the usual stuff like allen/hex sets etc.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Mar 2021)

Nice 

1.) Yes, they should be fine. It was only the much older hydraulic shifters that were a different size, should be plug and play.
2.) Sorry, cannot help. The fine chaps at https://www.cannondalespares.com/ or https://qwertycycles.co.uk/ have always been great with me for Cannondale parts. I think it is this that you need https://qwertycycles.co.uk/products/cannondale-knot-27-di2-battery-mount
3.) You will need a 'bleed kit'. Epic make in my opinion a great one. https://epicbleedsolutions.com/products/shimano-road-disc-brake-bleed-kit Don't panic it is pretty easy to follow their instructions.


----------



## DSK (4 Mar 2021)

@Milkfloat 

Thank you for that, Di2 battery holder ordered thanks to your good self! 

That bleed kit looks decent and I'll get that ordered this weekend.

Regards


----------



## si_c (5 Mar 2021)

DSK said:


> @Milkfloat
> 
> Thank you for that, Di2 battery holder ordered thanks to your good self!
> 
> ...


One thing to note about the bleed kit - I have the same one myself, but it is easier to use the Shimano bleed cup at the shifter end rather than the epic setup. Just a bit less faffy.


----------



## DSK (6 Mar 2021)

*NEXT QUESTION - INTERNAL JUNCTION BOX POSITIONING / CABLE LENGHTS*

All the other Di2 hardware is ordered, now just needing cables. However, before I search for cables, I need some further advice. Where the does internal tubing junction box live in one of these. 

Is it by the Bottom Bracket or does the bit shown in my 2nd picture above double up as some of a Di2 junction box holder? _ I cannot find any information regarding Di2 on the CAAD-13_ so would appreciate any pointers to help determine the final resting place for the junction box as this will determine the cable lengths needed.


----------



## DSK (7 Mar 2021)

Ignore the last question, in haste, I measured the frame for cable lengths to both the bottom bracket area and also the bit on the top of the down tube, ordering lots of cables to accommodate either on the day of the build.


----------



## DSK (8 Mar 2021)

All that's left to order now is bar tape.

So what do fellow members think... black or red for partly wrapping the bars?


----------



## DSK (11 Mar 2021)

All the hardware is here. 

I thought I specified R8070 shifters but, what came was STR785 shifters. The STR785 seem a bit clunky and huge compared to the R8050 and what I would imagine the R8070 feel like but, I guess that's the price I'll pay for desperation as all R8070's seem to be sold out. I guess I'll just have to source some R8070's in due course and swap them out again.

Hopefully this will all get fitted next week as this week is just full on and I need to book a day off.


----------



## frano81 (31 Mar 2021)

Hi DSK,

im keen to follow this, ive just bought a CAAD13 2021 frame and plan to put di2 on it (when i can source the parts) 
ive been looking at the deda dcr handlebar system to try to integrate the cables into the frame, but i need to study this a little more.

looking forward to seeing the progress!

ill start a thread of my own!

cheers


----------



## DSK (31 Mar 2021)

frano81 said:


> Hi DSK,
> 
> im keen to follow this, ive just bought a CAAD13 2021 frame and plan to put di2 on it (when i can source the parts)
> ive been looking at the deda dcr handlebar system to try to integrate the cables into the frame, but i need to study this a little more.
> ...



Due to some sudden issues (deaths within the family circles and leaving current employer for a new one), I have given the bike to my local specialist to do the conversion as I would need 1-2 days to do it myself, plus discs on bikes to me is totally new. He called 2 day ago to say, he had his covid jab just after I dropped it off and he was not to well but, hopes to get it done by the end of the week for me

One thing I have screwed up on is the E-tube junction box, I believe this can be fitted on the down tube, in that 'slot'. There was little to no information available as I researched.

When I pick it up, he will tell me all the ins/out of the job, what was straight forward and what (if anything) was troublesome etc.


----------



## DSK (6 Apr 2021)

This is going to take much longer than expected.....

Got a call from my bike specialist..... the STI levers were not plug and play and needed to be relined, IIRC due to the attachment.

He's not happy about the bottom bracket cable guide. He says its fine for the original setup but, running Di2 cables will risk the sleeve potentially causing issue over time. Also the Di2 cabling for the front mech is obvious as that will risk road debris interfering with the cable is it gets exited at the rear and the only other alternative is, use a bottle cage hole. The frame does not look Di2 friendly and he wants the job done right and clean, not unsightly. We need to look for the downtube housing for the original cables. I think this houses the Etube so may have to order up some more bits.










So a few things as the next steps;

1. Call Cannondale dealers and see if this frame REALLY accommodates Di2, if so, get the required fixtures.
2. Source a shaimano hollowtech chainset
3. he will get some BB adapters
4. he will get me a quality BB

If it turns out to a be a total loss for Di2 then, I think I'll have to go down the SRAM etap groupset route, which, means a new wheelset as well sell all the current kit which I bought.


----------



## DSK (12 Apr 2021)

I need some help and would appreciate any that is offered.

1. It turns out, according to Cannondales website that the downtube houses a Shimano EW-RS910 E-Tube unit junction box. Does anyone have a wiring diagram or details on how this unit hooks all the other Di2 parts together?

2. A Shimano Hollowtech II chainset has been ordered as I understand the BB for this won't spin and risk damage to Di2 wires.

3. With help from Revel outdoors, I contacted Cannondale via email on the day of my last post but, have not heard back from Cannondale. Does anyone have a phone number for Cannondale?


----------



## DSK (12 Apr 2021)

If installing a Shimano EW-RS910 in the slot located on the downtube, is the following Di2 routing correct? (I'm hazarding a guess based on what bits of info I am cobbling together).


----------



## DSK (18 May 2021)

The bike is finished after a time mixed with deaths, funerals and Cannondale's non existent support.

Cannondale, as a manufacturer is a ******* useless. Despite buying a brand new bike, from an authorised dealer, Cannondale failed to reply to both my and the dealers mails enquiring about Di2 on the Caad13. Doesn't bode well for warranty claims should you need it. (Giant on the other hand can't be more helpful). 

Anyway the bottom bracket area was the holdup, the mechanic wasn't happy about the original routing for the front mech cable where the proximity of the wiring around the BB and the none existence of rubber frame grommets. A Shimano hollowtec chainset was purchased hoping that with a sleeve and adapters it would provide suitable clearance for all the wiring. That didn't work out so the mechanic fashioned some way of keeping the cables away from catching on the bottom bracket area. Then the routing for the front mech wire raised concerns as it its left rather exposed to debris. Whilst some Supersix models bring the cable out of where it is now, its not secure enough for my comfort. So this was then routed around the other side and behind the bottle cage to ensure it holds secure. Then it turned out that the junction box needs to go on the downtube, so a y-splitter and Etube junction boxed were purchased. Also there are no frame grommets for the CAAD13. Documentation and support once again are ******* useless. Oh and the shifters were not plug and play as I had been told, apparently something to do with the ferells, so new gubbins there were needed. Decided to scrap the OEM tyres for a set of Continental gators and throw a wipperman chain on whilst at it. 

Anyway the wiring has been tidied up a bit, running the Di2 cable with the rear brake line and you don't notice the front mech wire the way I decided to route it. I'm quite happy with the finished result, the looks are still clean, the Di2 works spot on and there's no creaks (so far). The bars are nicer than expected and offer a bit of decent space to comfortably mount your lights on etc but, this bike had better live up the CAAD hype. Just need to get some popper dialling in miles done now when the weather decides to do one and do my obligatory clear film wrap on the frame.


----------



## cougie uk (19 May 2021)

Very nice bike. Glad it came together for you after all your difficulties. Looks beautiful b- fingers crossed for nice weather for it.


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2021)

DSK said:


> The bike is finished after a time mixed with deaths, funerals and Cannondale's non existent support.
> 
> Cannondale, as a manufacturer is a ******* useless. Despite buying a brand new bike, from an authorised dealer, Cannondale failed to reply to both my and the dealers mails enquiring about Di2 on the Caad13. Doesn't bode well for warranty claims should you need it. (Giant on the other hand can't be more helpful).
> 
> ...


cracking bike and build .....but can't help but think that sram etap would have solved some of your wire issues


----------



## fair weather cyclist (21 May 2021)

Nice bike. I like the colour.

Questions, given all the troubles you had to go through: was it worth it? If you could go back, would you do it again? Will you buy another Cannondale ever again?


----------



## T4tomo (21 May 2021)

I do like the frame colour scheme.

is that the battery then?


----------



## fair weather cyclist (21 May 2021)

if you refer to that thing branded "elite"...that's the water bottle 😄


----------



## T4tomo (21 May 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> if you refer to that thing branded "elite"...that's the water bottle 😄


 aero water bottles whatever next


----------



## Proto (21 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> aero water bottles whatever next



Nothing new, here’s 1980’s Campag aero bottle! 😀


----------



## DSK (22 May 2021)

Thanks for the support and kind comments from fellow members.

Oddly, Cannondale replied to my email yesterday to say I should try contacting Cannondale UK ....... 
The person at Cannondale has done a Di2 conversion on his own Cannondale CAAD13 and would be happy to chat.

The trouble was, I read/saw Di2 parts for the CAAD13 and set about buying Di2 whilst the bike was still being shipped over. So I was all in right from the get go and I had sourced various parts from authorised dealers without keeping track so returns wasn't going to be as easy and just sending a single box back.

Had I not been all in, I would have gone SRAM etap. The reason for not doing so was a simple matter of it still being doable but, not in 5 hours. Had we ran into the bottom bracket clearance issue without me having bought all the Di2, I would have gone SRAM etap. There is a reason why the CAAD13 sells in options of mechanical Shimano and then eTap with no Di2.....

Would I do it again? Yes but, patience is not my strong point. Had I just been sensible I would have ridden it as it was and then when, Shimano releases what I believe is going to be a wireless shift system this year, fit that. Its a premium alloy piece of kit and I think the Di2 has been implemented really well and complements the bike. 

Would I buy another Cannondale? This experience has been a pretty poor one. Mainly due to the lack of any support from official dealers and Cannondale but this forum as always is a blessing but, its nothing that cannot be worked out with a bit of patience. I won't overlook Cannondale but, will always be aware of the poor customer service if splashing out more. 

No doubt this thread will come in handy over time as the CAAD13 starts shifting around on the used market or for anyone buying a new one.


----------



## CAAD12Di2 (3 Dec 2021)

DSK said:


> This is going to take much longer than expected.....
> 
> Got a call from my bike specialist..... the STI levers were not plug and play and needed to be relined, IIRC due to the attachment.
> 
> ...


I'm planning to upgrade my CAAD12 Disc (2019) to Ultegra Di2 R8050 same as you. Your Bike (CAAD13) has the same frameset shape as CAAD12 (excluding minor updates).
Cannondale support is terrible. Cannondale Experts website and Bettershifting.com up today is my bed book.
The frameset (CAAD12 and 13) are Di2 ready,100% sure. Is more easy to find information about CAAD12 (rim brakes).
My afraid is how to route the cables around Bottom Bracket. A guy that made this upgrade put a BBinfinity BB PF30A.
Other research that I made is to put a BB shell...
If someone made or know who made, please share information.


----------

